# co2 deaths?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been doing a lot of reading about global warming and the falcification of data to prove/ disprove the issue.
I do not wish to start any wars or discussion as to whether global warming caused by rising co2 levels is human caused or what ever. What I am interested in is the fact that co2 levels are increasing for various reasons and what effect will that have on life.
I observe in the fish tank that if co2 levels get too high, the fish suffocate.
I am wondering if anyone here has knowledge for sure on how how high co2 levels can go on the planet before we all suffocate.
I wonder if anyone is researching that?
And is suffocation that way a long drawn out process or is it quick?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know that could ever truly happen because of all the vegetation present. Now, if trees and everything did start dying because of some other reason, then I suppose it could happen. I don't know, interesting thought.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It takes approximately 4-7% (depending on the person) to get a headache from too much co2. The current presence of co2 in the atmosphere is somewhere around 390ppm. Far less than 1%. Death is still a variant with person to person basis but will probably be 15+% of the air to cause it. Inbetween is where people pass out from low o2/too much co2

The other thing to consider about co2 is that as more of it is found, generally the quicker plants open up their pores to absorb more and grow faster. So there would have to be a continental fire and burning of all vegetation to really have an effect on a global scale. Even so, it would be set back down to normal within a few years. Probably causing no deaths.

Suffocation is dependent again on the person and circumstances. Using a car in an enclosed space, very drawn out to create toxic levels, even longer drawn because you only breathe X amount at a time as your respiration rate is normal, increased or decreased. Breathing air in an enclosed space with just you could be upwards of 24 hours depending on the size. Look at space missions, people have lasted 6 hours in a small box that barely has room for them to sit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Suffocation is fairly fast because we need oxygen, but it's very unpleasant. CO mimics oxygen and puts you to sleep. But if you get too much CO2, it activates all sorts of panic defense mechanisms. You wake up from even a sound sleep gasping, thrashing trying to get air. Only really young babies don't have this reflex yet and die quietly in their sleep.

I'm more concerned about acidification of the oceans than global warming. If you only cared about warming, you'd go after methane before the Co2. There are several gases that are much more warming that Co2. There is no doubt that co2 levels have been climbing since the industrial revolution. Climate change is slow and complicated and we don't have enough data. However if a system is in equilibrium and you like the status quo, its generally a bad idea to be making significant changes before you can predict the outcome. 

Humans haven't recorded even a fraction of this planets historical climate and unpredicted natural huge climate swings and mass extinctions are part of natural history and will happen again. Sooner or later the planted is going to hit us with something larger that anything we can do. But that really isn't any reason to go making our own disasters. I don't have a bunch of patience with either the 'sky is falling' mentality or the 'do nothing, its all fake' side either. If we don't slow down, we will run out fossil fuels within our lifetime or our children's . Efficiency and renewable energy are obvious goals even if there is no warning. Its just a matter of how we get there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I predict that most life on earth will be gone within 150 years. Global Warming may be fake, but Oceanic Acidification is most certainly not fake, and it's a much bigger problem. Soon all calcification in the sea will stop, and the resulting cascade of total ecological failure to follow will wreak biblical scale havoc upon all the planet.
The big problem, of course, is that to fix Oceanic Acidification, we'd have to do pretty much all the same things we'd have to do to stop Global Warming, and that's simply not gonna happen.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There will still be palmetto bugs and blue-green algae. I agree that if we mess up the oceans really bad things will happen.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

we don't hear much about acidificationof oceans or acid rain for that matter. At one point all we ever heard of was acid rain.
Is acidification of the oceans caused by the same thing?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I say global warming is real to an extent... Gas taking out the ozone no... Slowly heating the world by increase population and heat from electronics and houses and cars = true. Think about 50 years ago wasn't ac or heating. Just a wooden stove. Not all these fancy electronics or power plants putting off massive amounts of heat.

I went swimming in a 4 mile long lake... The power plant used the water from it to cool the reactors... The water was warmer than the air temp and this was during mid summer... We are advancing way to fast in my opinion and its all cause of greed for money, power, leadership. In the end we are gonna destory ourselfs.

So have fun and say fudge the world


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

You have WAAAYY too much free time on your hands, mousey.
If worrying about suffocating from CO2 in the atmosphere, and whether it'll be quick or slow, is your "big" problem....well....God love ya.
But, since your post, I've decided to add a CO2 bubbler to my tank....for the lush plant growth, of course, not to speed up mousey's suffocation.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the most constant thing on this planet are the oceans..but the acids that we humans are producing in such gigantic quantities is changing that..all of the sealife lacks the ability to change and adapt because of stability of the oceanic conditions..
the oceans will pollute and stagnate..there will be no foods from them..billions of humans will die as a result...it will take eons for sealife to adapt and reestablish..we will lose about 90% of the planets populations..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, I love cheery, feel-good threads like these.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well Apd when you are retired you get to read alot of good and bad books. 
Unfortunately I am at the age(stage) where housework does not hold much interest for me- I prefer to have my head in a book or fish tank when not trying to entertain the cat and dog or husband. It is interesting to find out what other people think. I have no time for things like facebook or games found on that site but by nature I am a "fact gatherer".
I like to learn about different topics .
Also am a member of the local naturalist club, like hiking and being in a garden.
Loha I was watching a nature program last night about blue whales- shocking that these marvelous creatures are still murdered by japan despite there being so few of them.
TOS- you don't find this cheery?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you hear that the SeaShepard idiots finally made themselves useful? They finally did something effective by blocking the loading bay ramp of the factory ship with their ship, making it impossible for the japs to load whales onto the ship for processing. As a result, japan has cancelled the hunt for the rest of the year, citing harassment and unsafe conditions. 945 whales were saved! ( the amount they were going to kill this year ) 
Can you believe it? No more whaling for awhile. Yay!

Once again, the only way to put a permanent stop to Japan's shennannigans is to completely STOP buying all of their products until they are forced to announce that their "research" has been concluded. Well, that or the use of torpedoes. Either way.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that is good news!! I guess this will come out like predudice but the asian nations seem to have an unusually cruel streak in them as regards to other creatures- humans included. I don't know if it comes from being overcrowded and having to expend so much effort to feed themselves.
My daughter lived/worked in africa for a while. She said we would soon get over our love affair with elephants if you were a poor person with a subsistance farm and had your whole crop destroyed by elephants during the night.
She has a point. (That is different than poaching.)
Having said that , my dentist and physiotherapist are both chinese and do very good health care.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Did you hear that the SeaShepard idiots finally made themselves useful? They finally did something effective by blocking the loading bay ramp of the factory ship with their ship, making it impossible for the japs to load whales onto the ship for processing. As a result, japan has cancelled the hunt for the rest of the year, citing harassment and unsafe conditions. 945 whales were saved! ( the amount they were going to kill this year )
> Can you believe it? No more whaling for awhile. Yay!
> 
> Once again, the only way to put a permanent stop to Japan's shennannigans is to completely STOP buying all of their products until they are forced to announce that their "research" has been concluded. Well, that or the use of torpedoes. Either way.


But we don't buy the meat... They sell it to there own people within the nation cause for some reason i forget why...

Nvm i re-read your statement tos and i agree lmao


----------

